# Spade City: 6.13.08



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We went and checked out the Light Tower yesterday: It was a interesting ride out: 





































I will say that the Spades are soooooo stacked up about 20' down, it's unbelievable. I felt like I was swimming in the VA Marine Science Museum's tank. Just sick down there!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbg_7Ibiyi8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHh3LMzf7mY


Just sayin', the fishies are in the thousands out there, and their sharky friends are right behind 'em. 

Skunk


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

That's about the fewest boats you will see out there in the summer!

Nice work!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks , I needed that ! Very cool


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

how far off shore is this place?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

mud said:


> how far off shore is this place?


About 15 miles if you go out of Rudee, a little longer out of Lynnhaven.


----------



## phishn_c-circles (May 28, 2008)

Dixie719 said:


> That's about the fewest boats you will see out there in the summer!
> 
> Nice work!


thats cuz they were still working on friday ta buy fuel....lol i paid 4.69 for diesel tues:--|


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

cool thanks Skunk..I looked it up and I might try to make it one calm day!! I have a 17ft CC with a 16 gallon tank


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

mud said:


> cool thanks Skunk..I looked it up and I might try to make it one calm day!! I have a 17ft CC with a 16 gallon tank


PM me if you go. I pay for gas and drinks, and we have some scuba gear and spears to clean up on the Spades. 

Skunk


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice Video! I hear people are some amberjacks down there too. Did you see any of those bad boys hanging out?

Ben


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Out Sick said:


> Nice Video! I hear people are some amberjacks down there too. Did you see any of those bad boys hanging out?
> 
> Ben


I really only saw Spades down there. There was some larger shapes deeper down by the bottom, but my poor lungs couldn't handle a further deeper look. 

Skunk


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

when there biting hook and line id like to make the run out.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

mud said:


> when there biting hook and line id like to make the run out.


They are biting hook & line right now. Just dangle a piece of clam about 15 to 20' down in the water column and you'll get 'em. 

Skunk


----------

